

Ask HN:  What are some good color blind palettes to use? - amichail

How many color blind palettes does one need to handle the most common forms of color blindness?<p>And what are some good color blind palettes to use?<p>What would you suggest as a color blind alternative for this color sequence:  blue, cyan, green, yellow, orange, red?
======
bmm6o
> What would you suggest as a color blind alternative for this color sequence?

Not relying on colors at all. The rule of thumb is that there shouldn't be any
information expressed using only colors. You can use color for emphasis.

------
Rgk
<http://www.visibone.com/colorblind/>

